
Ask HN: How do you read? - waqasaday
Hi guys, I was wondering how do you process reading, especially books.<p>I seem to enjoy reading and make notes&#x2F;highlights, and at the end feel that I’ll only be able to remember (let alone apply) 5% of what I learned. Any general or specific recommendation on getting most out of your reading?
======
CyberFonic
I presume you are referring to books that you wish to learn from.

I used to read fast and retain very little. So I have conditioned myself to
slow down, take notes, but more importantly act on each bit of information.
For example, if I come across a new concept I will write a program and "play"
with it. By implementing the concept I gain a deeper insight. By trying out
different scenarios I get a grasp on the limitations, etc. Then as I progress
with the book, the try-outs become more and more complex.

My techniques have helped me with programming, networking, electronics books.
But even with mathematics. There are many concepts which only became clear
when I wrote simple programs to try to use them. Sometimes getting a good
visualisation took lots of time to get right, but in doing so I ended up with
a better mental model.

------
PaulHoule
I like to read technical books on my tablet while I spin at the gym, and read
them again, and read them again. This builds foundational knowledge and is a
big accelerator if you are simultaneously putting the technology to work.

